# Best Truck Bed Bike Rack?



## PeytonP (Aug 29, 2011)

I wasn't sure which group to post this in.

I live at least 45 min from any trails and I'm looking for a good bike rack to carry my 2012 Reign X in the bed of a '08 Chevy Silverado Crew-cab.

I have a "rack" arm that clamps to the bedside and attaches to the seatpost, but I'd like something better.

I'd like a mount that sits in the bed and might could carry another bike as well- WITHOUT taking the front wheel off.


I've browsed Thule and Yakima racks online but none really grabbed my attention.
Do any of you travel with your bikes regularly and have a good product to recommend?

Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

why not just get a north shore hitch mount rack? keeps your bed free. keeps the bikes wheels on and its an awesome rack.

North Shore Bike Racks


----------



## yellowducman (Apr 18, 2010)

This is what I use.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

You might like Pipeline Racks, they look pretty slick.

Truck Bike Rack, Pickup Truck Bike Racks by Pipeline Racks


----------



## derockus (Mar 27, 2009)

+1 on the North Shore Rack. My buddy has one and it is too rad. Loads 4 bikes as quick as you can pick them up. It also doesn't cause any vertical clearance issues.

If you're set on the bed check out DaKine (or other brands) tailgate pad. The front wheel hangs off the back of the truck and we've crammed the bed with 7 bikes and still room for 3 people to sit in the bed on shuttle runs.


----------



## Hockey85 (Jul 1, 2011)

The Dakine pickup pad is great! It is a very convenient way to carry your bikes and is super simple to take on or off. It is solid as well, our shuttle road is fairly rough and the bikes rarely move around on it.

Here's a link to one
Dakine 2011 Pick Up Pad Large


----------



## Nomzat (Feb 17, 2007)

You need the Thule Insta Gater hands down. Thule Insta-Gater Truck Bed Bike Rack


----------



## samdemo (Oct 25, 2005)

If you trap just the front wheel, once you go off-road(or even around a corner somewhat quick) the rear end of the bike will start to move around. Get a few bikes together and things start to go bump....


----------



## samdemo (Oct 25, 2005)

While no rack is perfect, I have found this to be cheap and easy to load and seems to work incredibly well. I think I bought 2- 2x10 boards in 8 or 10' lengths and a handfull of 4" woodscrews.

I can carry 1,2,3 or 4 bikes and have them all evenly spaced. I can load the bikes without getting in the truck, but that would likely be tough on a full size truck. Having said that, my truck does have a slight lift and bigger tires. I don't have to tie them down, they never hit no matter what road I'm on or how I drive(referring to off-road)....no much else to say. A full size truck can do up to 6 bikes this way but it does get tight. The tie downs you see are for the moto.


----------



## Blk02 (Apr 15, 2006)

After a long search the Thule Insta-Gator is what I ended up using for my bikes (I got 2 of them). They work really well and I can easily move them to another vehicle if needed. I got the Insta-Gator because I have a 20mm thru-axle on the front and I did not want to go through the hassle of using adapters, so I keep my front wheel on and slap it in the back and I am ready to takeoff down the road. Makes getting on the trail faster when you get to your destination. The only downside is that the polymer straps that tuck between your bed and tailgate could be cut or released if someone wanted the rack/bike bad enough. I just bought a 14' cable and 2 locks from Home Depot and run it through the frame of the racks and the eyelets in my bed to secure them more after I remove my bikes (when bikes are in the bed I run the cable through the bike frames). The extra Thule locks that you can buy for these racks are not worth the money. They just keep the clamps locked down and don't prevent anyone from releasing or cutting the straps that hold the rack in the truck bed (this is why you get the extra cable with locks). They fit both 29" and 26" wheels. I usually have one of each in by bed when I go riding. You can fit two bikes max in a truck bed without having handlebar interference.


----------



## Jim Hike (Jul 31, 2010)

I designed a new type of bike rack specifically for pickup trucks called the WheelWally. It works for road bikes or 26" or 29" mountain bikes. My favorite features are that you don't need to remove any bike wheels, you can install your bike really quickly (especially if you just leave the rack permanently in your bed) and the WheelWally holds your bike securely without touching the frame or forks...which is especially good for bikes made of carbon fiber. More info is available at WheelWally - Truck-Mounted Bike Rack - Wheel Attachment System.


----------



## PeytonP (Aug 29, 2011)

Mtn-Rider said:


> You might like Pipeline Racks, they look pretty slick.
> 
> Truck Bike Rack, Pickup Truck Bike Racks by Pipeline Racks


Wow. I just made it back to this thread!

I really like this setup. Thank you.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Cheap and simple, three bikes here and two more on the hitch rack..couldn't ask for a better rack system. 2x6, stained, with 3 delta locking fork blocks.


----------



## xDirtbagx (May 31, 2012)

I had a similiar problem. I started out with the Dakine pick up pad, but found two problems pretty quickly, first the rough roads I tend to drive up caused the bikes to wander a bit. If you don't mind them leaning into eachother and rubbing from time to time, it's no big deal, but I'm kinda funny that way. The second problem was; with the pad draped over the tailgate in direct contact with the painted surface on the outside of the tailgate, it started to rub the clear coat away. That was a definite deal breaker for me. Came across the "Shuttlenutsracks" by chance one day. Let me tell you, 
I LOVE THIS RACK! it can be mounted 3 different ways in the bed. All the way inside, draped over the tailgate, or on the lowered tailgate. 
Designed to fit into any size pickup bed. Straps hold every bike firmly to the pad, and a rear cage catches the back tire without coming into contact with brake rotors. 
The outside 2 bikes can be loaded and strapped from the exterior of the truck with no problems. You do have to climb in to throw the 2 inside bikes in and strap them down, (depending on how tall you are.) 
I've been runnng this thing for a few months now, and have 0 complaints. 
Sorry to be long winded, but I went through hell trying to find the perfect rack that wouldn't damage either the bike, or the truck, and for my money, it doesn't get any better than this. Will post some pictures as soon as it gets light enough outside to take them.


----------



## xDirtbagx (May 31, 2012)

That's not a bad "DIY" rack you have there Samdemo. Looks solid!


----------



## xDirtbagx (May 31, 2012)

Some good options all around!


----------



## rl.robertson (Jul 14, 2011)

Amazon.com: Softride Shuttle Pad Truck Tailgate Pad Bicycle Rack - 61 Inch - 26457: Sports & Outdoors

I use that one- I had a strap break and they are sending me a brand new pad. Takes literally a few seconds per bike, and I think we've had up to 5 on there.


----------



## EmbraceTheHate (Sep 9, 2012)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Cheap and simple, three bikes here and two more on the hitch rack..couldn't ask for a better rack system. 2x6, stained, with 3 delta locking fork blocks.


Did you mount the 2x6?

This is mine btw Thule locking block

I mounted it with metal screws which come loose all the time!! Waiting to get a tool box then I'll mount it to that.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

No, the 2x6 isn't mounted to my bed. That way I can take the rack in and out for when I'm using it and when I'm not.


----------



## Wolfbikeracks (Sep 6, 2017)

Have you checked out the bikefastrack.com website. I love this rack for a lot of reasons.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

As old as this thread is, these guys might be riding wheel chairs by now.


----------

